# Wheels



## jedi99 (Sep 24, 2016)

Newbe here.

I have a 65 GTO, don't really like the 14 inch wheels with hub caps. I would like to up grade to a rally wheel, what size does the forum recommend 14 or 15 and widths

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Rally I's were the optional rally wheel in '65. reproductions are avail in 14" & 15" sizes. extremely nice original '65-68 rally I's are hard to find as really top notch condition original sets. Perfect original brushed 4 clip original trim rings are even harder to find...very expensive. By going repro route, ESP with 15's, can run very affordable repro trim rings.


----------

